# BBC 4 Programme - War in the Womb



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Did anyone catch this? Very interesting

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00fvh1j/Growing_Babies_War_in_the_Womb/

Bx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i'm not sure if i enjoyed it or not! it was interesting but it made me feel sorry for babies that a mother's body does so much to fight them off. 

i did think the tone of it was a bit off, like when the presenter said the mother has one last tool in her armoury towards the end of pregnancy - a late spontaneous abortion! she almost sounded gleeful about it, which i'm sure wasn't the intention.


----------

